
The Future of Mass/Public Transit (2016) - telotortium
https://www.templetons.com/brad/robocars/future-transit.html
======
bediger4000
> Low cost (low to no subsidy needed.)

I've seen some estimates that all households in the USA, whether they have a
car or not, subsidize roads a great deal.

This article is from 2010: [https://usa.streetsblog.org/2013/01/23/drivers-
cover-just-51...](https://usa.streetsblog.org/2013/01/23/drivers-cover-
just-51-percent-of-u-s-road-spending/)

Admittedly, gas tax by definition does not apply to "solo electric robocars".
If no other mechanism for paying for roads exists, then 100% of roads' costs
are subsidized for robocars.

I have to conclude that this is more of that "fusion in 10 years", "in the
future electricity will be too cheap to meter", "jetpacks!" sort of futurism.

